# Need help with a Giant TCR Buying Decision



## JAG MN (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello list,

I have the opportunity to purchase a 2003 TCR Giant Once Composite Frame. I've read where the newer Advanced frame (don't know if they even had Advanced in 2003?) is stiffer, lighter, etc. 

This bike for me would probably be by"b" bike and next year I would most likely plan on building up a newer, higher-end race bike. But for now this is all I would have and I would still like it to function as an "A" bike as well, if that makes sense? 

Anyway, I am just wondering if I would be able to tell a significant difference between advanced and this composite frame? I am 165lbs and am more of a climber and not a sprinter and do not (unfortunately) produce a lot of watts. I had just read a bit in these posts that some folks thought the front end of the TCR Composites was a little mushy and I am wondering also what to think about these bladed forks, never had one before?

Previously, I had a Scott CR1 and loved the stiffness and the ride quality (I didn't have the lightest model) but I don't want to go back to Scott for a variety of reasons. I'm trying to mimic the Scott, but know that the weight of the Giant is a bit more. 

To summarize, I don't need the ultimate race machine here, but just am looking for very high-end performance and think this is a very good frameset for that. I also value ride quality and the ability of the bike so soak up the road buzz. I would be riding all carbon components, seatpost, carbon tubulars, etc.

I typically ride 200 mile a week, three times and a handful of races a year, Cat 4 so I am nobody on the race scene, that's for sure.

Need advice from other Giant owners. I previously owned a Giant Cadex Mt Bike back in the 90's and it was a good marriage. 

Thanks, guys!


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

I have the 2005 TCR XL frame (T-Mobile colors, please keep sponsoring) and love it. I built it up off ebay with Dura Ace/Ultegra and carbon winwood bars and carbon FSA SL-K seat post. I am 6'6" 260 lbs and have not had any trouble. It is plenty stiff for me. I would love to get the advanced but I think that is a little light for my body size. I ride 100-150 miles a week in south florida, not too my climbs but lots of sprints. Anyway, I don't think there is a difference between 2003 and 2005 but there are many more folks here that know more that I do about the bikes. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## jerfie (Jul 1, 2007)

Interestingly enough I rode a friends of mine's CR1 Pro around the parking lot yesterday. I have an 06 TCR Limited that I built up using the CR1 as a model. Around the gas station parking lot [not very fast obviously] his bike had a different in the hands. It was a little stiffer, but also seemed to absorb the shock a bit more. In looking at it, our stems and handlebars are about the same, he has a Ritchey Pro and I ride WCS, and any extra stiffness from the frame alone probably would be noticed without really pushing the bike on a sprint as opposed to the leisurely stroll around the parking lot. And again, the softness seemed to be more in the hands. So when I got home I looked it up and noticed that the CR1 has a carbon steerer, whereas the TCR Comp Ltd [like the C2 + C3] has an alloy steerer. Seeing as how the hands are connected to the road from the handlebars to the stem to the steerer to the fork to the wheelset and the only difference between the two bikes is the steerer [even the wheelset], I'm thinking that that's it.

Any other thoughts? I'm thinking of saving up and geeting a new fork w/ carbon steerer.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a tough time comparing because the TCR I have has the carbon steerer and it is tough for me to test ride other peoples bikes secondary to my size. My wife also has the carbon steerer and we both love the ride of our bikes. I would think though that a carbon set of bars might make up the difference since they are directly attached to the hands. I know there are folks with much better opinions than mine, perhaps post the carbon fork question in components forum.


----------



## Jaji (Nov 26, 2001)

you might decide to keep the giant as your A bike if you do end up riding it a lot. it may not seem like a lot of bike at first, but once you get some miles under it, you will be pleasantly surprised at how well it handles and feels. i ride an 06 TCR C0 with carbon steerer, carbon bars, carbon seatpost, and magnesium stem -- it is very comfortable to ride long distances and laterally stiff enough for sprints and out-of-saddle climbing. i almost feel like i have suspension.


----------



## jerfie (Jul 1, 2007)

I second what Jaji said. I'm sure that there is some difference between the composite and the advanced, but I haven't tried the advanced because haven't felt the need to. Maybe some of the advanced owners will disagree, but the composite is very stiff and light and is more than enough machine to keep me in a breakaway. Plus, like Jaji said, despite its agressive geometry, it's not uncomfortable on a century.

As an aside to the my lame thread hijack earlier [sorry about that], I switched out the fork of the Limited to a Ritchey Pro. It made a big difference.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

After 3 years racing and training on the TCR Composite frame I switched all my parts over to the LOOK 585. I figured that I would not feel that much difference in stiffness/ride quality since the TCR was a quality carbon frame. I was wrong. The original TCRs are great handling and exceptionally comfortable bikes but when compared to a more current carbon frame the bootom bracket and front end are not nearly as stiff. That being said the LOOK is priced as a premium frame and you pay dearly for the additional performance.

I have since rebuilt the TCR with fenders as a rain bike and still enjoy the occasional ride on it.


----------

